# MS PowerPoint(07) Folienmaster im Vorderg.



## SNOOK99 (6. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich binn am verzweifeln, weis jemand wie man die Folienmasterfolie (geiles Wort^^) so formatiert das sie immer im Vordergrund ist?
Bsp.: Ich hab eine neue Folie mit entsprechendem Hintergrund, jetzt füge ich ein Bild ein und dieses Bild überdeckt nun meine Hintergrundgrafik.

Siehe Bild: Der blaue Hintergrund soll über das Weiße gehen.
Der blaue Hintergrund ist aus meinem Folienmaster, das weiße ist ein eingefügtes Bild.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal !
greetz Snook


----------



## darkframe (7. Januar 2008)

Hi,

das geht nur, wenn die Hintergrundfarbe Deines Bildes transparent ist. Dazu musst Du das Bild ins Format GIF oder PNG umwandeln, dann kannst Du z.B. das Hintergrundweiß als transparente Farbe einstellen. Wie das geht, unterscheidet sich von Programm zu Programm.


----------

